# Creare un router wireless

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti. Ho un pc connesso a internet via cavo di rete. Visto che non posso collegare altri computer alla stessa rete sto cercando di trasformare il computer in router wireless. Mi pare di capire che si usi iwconfig, ma ho scoperto che la mia scheda di rete wireless (intel 3945) non supporta il master mode, però mi pare di aver capito che si possa fare qualcosa con l'ad-hoc mode. Qualcuno conosce una guida che spieghi come fare? Grazie.

Ricky

----------

## IlGab

Ma spettacolo !!! Volevo farne uno anche io tempo fa, avevo acquistato apposta una scheda ADSL2 per creare un access point tutto mio !!!! ... la scheda non è mai arrivata e mi sono giocato 100€   :Sad: 

Bando a questa disavventura, ecco cosa avevo trovato di interessante in merito

http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/55617

Fai sapere come evolve!!! Magari ci fai un HOW-TO per gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## armaoin

Usando la modalità Ad-hoc comunque non potrai connettere alcuni dispositivi a internet (il primo che mi viene in mente il Nintendo DS che non supporta questa modalità), mentre per i pc non hai problemi.

In linea di massima non è un operazione molto difficile (l'ho fatto giusto qualche tempo fa) ti basta solo impostare la scheda di rete in modalità ad-hoc (ed assegnargli un IP con ifconfig) e poi condividere la connessione di quel pc (google: Masquerading made simple HOWTO).

Per i computer che si connettono attraverso il "router" ti basta indicare quest'ultimo come default gateway e impostare un indirizzo IP compatibile con quello del router; in alternativa puoi installare un server dhcp sul router e lasciare che la configurazione sia automatica.

Questo in linea di massima ovviamente poi si può andare oltre impostando il firewall etc.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In alternativa dato che il tempo è denaro e a quanto sembra tu dovresti già cambiare scheda wifi per avere qualcosa di flessibile, forse potrebbe convenirti ponderare un minimo investimento e andare a comprarti un bel routerino adsl wifi, meno di 100€, fa tutto lui e tu risparmi frustrazioni e accidenti.  :Wink:  pensaci

----------

## Apetrini

Consiglio fortemente il Linksys WRT54-GL (60 -70 € dovresti trovarlo) a patto di usare il firmware dd-wrt. Ha un sacco di funzionalità, 2 antenne staccabili, pannello web completissimo, shell ssh etc... In piu puoi alzare i livello del segnale oltre i limiti imposti dalla legge. Mi pare che di default siano 75mW, tu puoi benissimo impostare a 251 mW (il massimo impostabile). Veramente ottimo... nel palazzo in cui sto, tra amici siamo in 9 e a volte in 10 a essere attaccati al AP (distanze anche di 3 piani), con una linea da 20 Megabit in down e 1 megabit in up, riusciamo a navigare tutti benissimo anche se tutti quanti alzano il mulo e bittorrent (senza limitare upload e il down) contemporaneamente. Ovviamente per riuscire a fare ciò ho dovuto mettere mano a iptables e a tc sul AP.

----------

## fikiz

io ho esattamente la tua stessa situazione, ossia il PC fisso connesso al router ADSL via ethernet e la necessità di condividere la connessione con due portatili tramite Wifi. Ho configurato il PC come router wireless in questo modo:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")

mode_wlan0="Ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="home_wlan"

channel_wlan0="3"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.5.1/24" )
```

poi uso dnsmasq come server dhcp sulla rete wifi; se guardi nel suo file di configurazione di default c'è da decomentare giusto qualche linea per attivare la funzionalità di dhcp. E' passato un po' di tempo, non ricordo bene, ma nella mia configurazione di dnsmasq le linee rilevanti credo che siano queste:

```
no-dhcp-interface=eth0

no-dhcp-interface=eth1

no-dhcp-interface=eth2

dhcp-range=192.168.5.100,192.168.5.120,12h
```

poi abiliti il NAT con iptables (ci sono mille guide su come farlo). 

E' tutto, non serve altro.

Personalmente, per una configurazione come la nostra (PC connesso al router ADSL via ethernet) preferisco questa soluzione a quella di un router wireless vero e proprio. Funziona perfettamente e risparmi l'acquisto e di un altro apparecchio. E si impara anche qualcosa nel configurare il tutto.

ciao!

----------

## Apetrini

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente, per una configurazione come la nostra (PC connesso al router ADSL via ethernet) preferisco questa soluzione a quella di un router wireless vero e proprio. Funziona perfettamente e risparmi l'acquisto e di un altro apparecchio. E si impara anche qualcosa nel configurare il tutto.
> 
> ciao!

 

Se il pc connesso al router adsl via ethernet lo usi, va bene. Altrimenti non è il massimo, dai un occhio al consumo di corrente. Tenere un pc per fare solo l'AP è veramente uno spreco enorme di corrente.

----------

## IlGab

La parte bella è sicuramente costruirselo e avere una cosa che puoi gestire al meglio, tuttavia la soluzione migliore è quella che siggerisce Apetrini: ti comperi un bel  Lynksys e ci sbatti sopra il dd-wrt!

Tanto per quello che hai da fare con un router a casa, è già più che abbondante   :Exclamation: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> In piu puoi alzare i livello del segnale oltre i limiti imposti dalla legge
> 
> ...
> 
> Veramente ottimo... nel palazzo in cui sto
> ...

 

scusa se faccio il nonno, per una volta.

ma non sapresti trovare un centinaio di ragioni di buon senso per non fare quello che stai dicendo?

----------

## devilheart

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Consiglio fortemente il Linksys WRT54-GL (60 -70 € dovresti trovarlo)

 peccato che non abbia un modem adsl integrato

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa se faccio il nonno, per una volta.
> 
> ma non sapresti trovare un centinaio di ragioni di buon senso per non fare quello che stai dicendo?

 

Di solito sono abbastanza attento a ciò che scrivo(ovviamente posso sbagliare). Rileggendo ciò che ho scritto mi pare che non sia chiaro ciò che ho fatto, bensi cio che si potrebbe ipoteticamente fare. Infatti cito:  *Quote:*   

> tu puoi benissimo impostare a 251 mW (il massimo impostabile)

 . Il "Veramente Ottimo" è poi il riassunto di un mio giudizio tenendo conto delle funzionalità elencate fino ad allora. Per quanto riguarda le connessioni è una questione di tc e iptables, non di segnale (figurati, con un misero 1megabit in UP di certo il wireless non fa collo di bottiglia).

Poi, giusto per essere chiari, la legge italiana parla di milliwatt totali di trasmissione che non devono superare i 100mW. Quindi per calcolare la potenza totale di uscita bisogna fare il seguente conto: potenza dell AP + guadagno dell'antenna - perdita del cavo - perdita dei connettori. Se uno ha bisogno di tirare un cavo dell'antenna lungo 10metri, potrà anche sparare 250mW ma la potenza totale sarà molto minore (poi dipende dalla qualità del cavo). Quindi si può essere in regola anche sparando dalla sorgente 250mW.

Se poi uno ha uno spazio molto ampio e il segnale non "fuoriesce" assolutamente è ancora un discorso a parte.

Ovviamente uno può fare sempre il furbo, ma a quel che mi risulta (le smentite sono molto ben accette), "sparare" oltre i 100mW è comunque un infrazione amministrativa per cui è alla stregua di un parcheggio in divieto di sosta(e parlare di un divieto di sosta mi sembra abbastanza blando come argomento).

Io non sono qui per fare la mamma a nessuno, posso esprimere un parere in merito alla faccenda, ma quando è ora di esplicare il punto tecnico le mie preferenze morali e i miei ideali li lascio in tasca("forzare" le proprie considerazioni sul bene e sul male, sulla giustizia, sulla libertà etc... in un forum tecnico è fuori luogo). Sempre rispettando il regolamento del forum, ovviamente; cosa che è stata fatta poiché non c'è istigazione all'infrazione, ne tantomeno io stesso ho esplicitamente detto di aver infranto alcunche (ciò è stato spiegato sopra in più punti).

@devilheart: hai ragione. Non mi sono più ricordato di dirlo. E poi mi pare che publiosulpicio abbia un pc connesso a internet con cavo di rete.

@cloc3: ti ringrazio molto per avermi dato la possibilità di chiarire alcune cose. Probabilmente avrei comunque dovuto spiegare in maniera ancora piu esplicita l'illegalità della faccenda. Se vi beccano a trasmettere oltre i limiti di legge rischiate il sequestro/confisca degli apparecchi e una multa pecuniaria abbastanza salata. Se volete sapere di piu battete su google "ETS 300-328".

P.s. già che ci sono, per i 2.4 il massimale di trasmissione è 100mW (20db), ma per i 5,0 mi pare che il tetto sia 1W tondo tondo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fikiz

[/quote]Se il pc connesso al router adsl via ethernet lo usi, va bene. Altrimenti non è il massimo, dai un occhio al consumo di corrente. Tenere un pc per fare solo l'AP è veramente uno spreco enorme di corrente.[/quote]

sì, assolutamente! se non è così, meglio un router dedicato.

----------

